# Where Were You?



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

On this day in 1969, the grooviest event in music history--the Woodstock Music Festival--draws to a close after three days of peace, love and rock 'n' roll in upstate New York.

I was in the middle of the North Atlantic Ocean on OS Bravo (ten points for anyone that knows what OS Bravo is)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I can't remember exactly, but I do know I was getting ready for my senior year in high school at Maroa-Forsyth High, Maroa, IL. I imagine I was participating in summer drills for football at this time.

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

bill_pfaff said:


> On this day in 1969, the grooviest event in music history--the Woodstock Music Festival--draws to a close after three days of peace, love and rock 'n' roll in upstate New York.
> 
> I was in the middle of the North Atlantic Ocean on OS Bravo (ten points for anyone that knows what OS Bravo is)


Ocean Station Bravo, Us Coast guard.

What can i get with my 10 points?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I was in my moms belly....


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I worked at Yellowstone NP that summer where I met my wife.

It was also the summer of the moon landing and Charlie Manson.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't even think I was a figment of my parent's future as they were about 10 at the time.

Raynardo, you are a lucky man for not only working at Yellowstone but meeting your wife there must really make it special for you.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I was 8, and probably looking for my fishing rod so I could ride to the local pond and fish fish fish....or, maybe I was washing and waxing my shwinn "five speed, stick shifter" gold and red pearl chopper bike. Raised white letters, mag tire on the back and springer front fork. And, of course, a banana seat. Life was good!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just prior to that event, I was at summer camp with the Boy Scouts - listening to the moon landing!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I was 8, and probably looking for my fishing rod so I could ride to the local pond and fish fish fish....or, maybe I was washing and waxing my shwinn "five speed, stick shifter" gold and red pearl chopper bike. Raised white letters, mag tire on the back and springer front fork. And, of course, a banana seat. Life was good!


Awsome bike. I had one at my grandmothers very similar. It was purple with a backrest.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

I was in Hong Kong waiting to start the last leg of our trip home from Vietnam. That was my third and last time there----sure was great to get home to my DW!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sitting on the floor in our living room in Salem Oregon watching cartoons.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

jcamp said:


> I was in Hong Kong waiting to start the last leg of our trip home from Vietnam. That was my third and last time there----sure was great to get home to my DW!!


My brother was there as well. All he has told me is that he was part of the "Riverine patrols" with the Navy Seals. When he cleared that duty, it was back aboard fast attack nuclear subs. Didn't see him again until 1976.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

On the avacado green changing table getting my poopy diaper changed.I was 3 1/2
I have a faint memory of going to the hospital that year and getting my little sister.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

clarkely said:


> On this day in 1969, the grooviest event in music history--the Woodstock Music Festival--draws to a close after three days of peace, love and rock 'n' roll in upstate New York.
> 
> I was in the middle of the North Atlantic Ocean on OS Bravo (ten points for anyone that knows what OS Bravo is)


Ocean Station Bravo, Us Coast guard.

What can i get with my 10 points?
[/quote]

Well now there are two of us that know what it is.

Dang, If I was near you I'd buy you a beer. You ever pull one or are you just that smart?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Sitting on the floor in our living room in Salem Oregon watching cartoons.


The Rambling Rod Show









As for me and my DW, we just graduated HS that summer...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I wasn't born yet?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I was 8, and probably looking for my fishing rod so I could ride to the local pond and fish fish fish....or, maybe I was washing and waxing my shwinn "five speed, stick shifter" gold and red pearl chopper bike. Raised white letters, mag tire on the back and springer front fork. And, of course, a banana seat. Life was good!


Where is the flag? I had one of these, but it has a nice 3 foot long pole with a orange flag on it. Like the guys use on dune buggys.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I had a whip and flag as well- but the flag ripped off zipping through the woods. What made it complete was the playing card in the spokes. You could hear me coming from a mile and a half....


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I was in the Navy for nearly a year by that time and stationed on Treasure Island in San Francisco, CA. I was attending Electronics Technician "A" School. Nearly every weekend, there were free concerts in Golden Gate Park and lots of hippie girls running wild!


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry not here yet but that bike is way COOL!!!!! Up Sate New Yorker if you are a luger(sp) you have bigger stones than I do. Just got back from Lake Placid checking out Olympic venues. Great trip and the Adirondacks are beautiful.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> I was 8, and probably looking for my fishing rod so I could ride to the local pond and fish fish fish....or, maybe I was washing and waxing my shwinn "five speed, stick shifter" gold and red pearl chopper bike. Raised white letters, mag tire on the back and springer front fork. And, of course, a banana seat. Life was good!


Awsome bike. I had one at my grandmothers very similar. It was purple with a backrest.








[/quote]

Do ya mean sissy bar?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

4ME said:


> On the avacado green changing table getting my poopy diaper changed.I was 3 1/2
> I have a faint memory of going to the hospital that year and getting my little sister.


I almost snarfed my coffee when I read that.







I was 4 ---Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I would have been probably being fed from the "source"







And thus my life long infatuation with the female Anatomy began


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

about 6 months old and filling diapers. Also starting my lifelong infatuation, as Clarke so correctly stated.









Jim


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> I was in the Navy for nearly a year by that time and stationed on Treasure Island in San Francisco, CA. I was attending Electronics Technician "A" School. Nearly every weekend, there were free concerts in Golden Gate Park and lots of hippie girls running wild!


I spent 1966 in A school on Treasure Island also----1966, flower power, yup, Frisco was way cool!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My parents were in college. I won't say I wasn't a sparkle in the eye, but I will say I was 5 years off of the radar screen.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I was digging fox holes next to the house playing war games with the kids next door. 7 years old at the time. Way to young and stupid to have a clue about what was was like.

Great thread by the way.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Had a summer job on a friends farm. Baling hay, plowing, feedin pigs, milkin cows and shoveling grain.

Also met what was to be my future wife....


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I was getting ready to enter grade 10. Working at Mcdonalds and delivering a 200 newspaper route in the West End of Vancouver, BC.


----------

